# The New Spec V



## Manny (Apr 19, 2003)

Check it out...









The tailights are ok, i'm not gonna lie...










I hate the f*ckin front grill!!

I think the only positive on the new Spec V is the ABS braking system and the new option of the Brembo brakes.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

the Brembos are a nice option, and the tails are a nice improvement over the current ones...but the rear bumper, front bumper, and rims just slaughter it, not to mention the gauges which are a plain solid black like the gxe ones.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

god help Nissan


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

It's not that bad, but it does make me glad I bought an 03, . If they had looked like that when I bought mine I would have probably gotten something else.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

FletchSpecV said:


> *It's not that bad, but it does make me glad I bought an 03, . If they had looked like that when I bought mine I would have probably gotten something else. *


same for me


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

I agree i think Nissan really goofed up on this one. The design atleast. I am sorry i dont buy a car just because it has pretty brakes. (Seems to be a big reason why anyone would want the 04)


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

same for me, thats why itraded my 02 se-r for the 03 spec, i had to do it soon, b4 the 03's were gone. i got my 03 last week


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

i jus saw an 04 sentra on the road this wknd...thought itd look better on the road than on photos, like the new max did IMO, but nope.. still ugly.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

nissan_dude said:


> *i jus saw an 04 sentra on the road this wknd...thought itd look better on the road than on photos, like the new max did IMO, but nope.. still ugly. *


i kinda like the maxima....I've seen a few with aftermarket grills already and they look nice


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Hopefully, the B16 chasis will be unveiled in '05.
The tails on the '04 are alright + the Brembo's,
but that's all the props I can give to it...


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

If you cut out the slats on the grill and add a body kit that changes the bumper, you will look just fine.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Hopefully, the B16 chasis will be unveiled in '05.
> The tails on the '04 are alright + the Brembo's,
> but that's all the props I can give to it... *


I really don't like the brembos. They are only on the front and very expensive


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

tekmode said:


> *and very expensive *


Of course! It's Nissan we're talking about here...


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Of course! It's Nissan we're talking about here... *


EVERYTHING is expensive. Imagine the price of Nismo Brake Kit


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

speaking of that brake kit. Who would buy brakes for that much cash? that only do this much more <--> =P


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

scopedog said:


> *speaking of that brake kit. Who would buy brakes for that much cash? that only do this much more <--> =P *


yah...pads are expensive to replace on aftermarkter kits too


----------



## SpecV03 (Jun 19, 2003)

I wish they would put a lip on the front bumper to keep the car down at higher speeds instead of making it rounder.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

SpecV03 said:


> *I wish they would put a lip on the front bumper to keep the car down at higher speeds instead of making it rounder. *


that would be nice, atleast have an optional aero kit like the 350z


----------



## chrispy (Jun 26, 2003)

the reason you, or i would spend a grand on brembo brake system, is for road racing, or heavy autocrossing, when you reaally need to get rid of heat, isnt needed for regular day to day, nor would it even be beneficial, 

but just think, how much a bear or brembo brake system would cost aftermarket, likely 2 or 3 grand, so a 1g upgrade is well worth it, IF you plan on doing road race

Chris


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

except you can get a Wilwood 12" (I think it's 12") upgrade which includes all 4 cross drilled and slotted rotors, calipers, etc. for around $1200 for our cars.


----------



## chrispy (Jun 26, 2003)

but which would you prefer, a 1000 dollar BREMBO system, or a 1200 dollar wilwood?

honestly?


Chris


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

honestly? Those Wilwoods, have you seen them?
with Brembo you're just paying for the name, I mean sure they're good but those Wilwoods would be better (they're bigger, you can pick if you want crossdrilled, slotted, or both for free, etc). It's not like Wilwood is some ripoff company, they're very reputable


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *honestly? Those Wilwoods, have you seen them?
> with Brembo you're just paying for the name, I mean sure they're good but those Wilwoods would be better (they're bigger, you can pick if you want crossdrilled, slotted, or both for free, etc). It's not like Wilwood is some ripoff company, they're very reputable *


i'll take $1200 wilwoods over brembo. Bigger rotors and much nicer kit.


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

Same, but I still don’t see the point of brakes like that unless you are in SCCA. "Most" people won’t go up to your car and say, "nice brakes.” But hey don’t get me wrong some people actually care. I prefer to keep the stock stuff--the braking distance is not that bad in the Spec and even when the brakes are hot they seem to work just fine for me "the avg driver"

And what i mean by same is i would take the Wilwoods if i tracked my car (not dragged)


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah I'm going to stay stock too, unless you race at the track or do auto-x, big rotors are a waste really. Our stock brakes are very good, just put in some new pads and brake fluid and they're up there with the best...seriously. Many people have changed the pads and brake fluid only and then after hours at the track with heavy braking they experience NO fade AT ALL. I honestly don't know why Nissan chose to upgrade the brakes of all things on the 04, they were good enough as is.


----------



## chrispy (Jun 26, 2003)

i do agree that the stock brakes are great, and i dont plan on upgrading at all

i was understanding that both wilwoods and brembo's are the same size rotors, tho slotted is nice 


Chris


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2003)

The brembo kit doesnt even have brembo rotors its just brembo calipers, and if you buy replacement pads from nissan their alot cheaper than than buying off the aftermarket. I wouldn't say their not benificial I have the brembos granted i dont need them but they have saved my bumper twice allready . rush hour sucks out here.


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

out were?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2003)

phoenix


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Wait people actually like the stock brakes, are you talking with ABS? I don't have ABS and don't really think the brakes give good feedback.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I use Brembo crossdrilled/slotted rotors I bought from Forum Racing for $180 with stock calipurs, they are good enough for me  they look good, I don't really notice a difference tho from every day driving, I never tracked my car, with stock brakes or brembos to really know..... I don't really care about performance anyway ;( my car is fast enough, I beat every other car I ever raced.... I had some dude surprised on tuesday cause he had his Rustang GT and told me my car was fast @ the red light cause he saw me gunnin it about 300 yards back... I thought nothing of it but come green light he punched it i guess he wanted to race so I had like a 1 sec delay but by the time I hit 3rd I was already ahead of him even with his head start  then I had to turn off and he just kinda threw up a peace sign shaking his head in shame


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

I dont have ABS either. What kind of feedback were you expecting? I think its great for a 4 wheel disc none ABS car.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

scopedog said:


> *I dont have ABS either. What kind of feedback were you expecting? I think its great for a 4 wheel disc none ABS car. *


ditto, the first time I ever drove it I just about sent myself and my dad through the windshield. They're very responsive and powerful, just go drive a truck for a day and come back to it. Also, I consider ANY stock brakes that can do a panic stop from 100+ to 0 with ZERO fade pretty damn good stock brakes, especially for a sub-$15k car (in my case)


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *ditto, the first time I ever drove it I just about sent myself and my dad through the windshield. They're very responsive and powerful, just go drive a truck for a day and come back to it. Also, I consider ANY stock brakes that can do a panic stop from 100+ to 0 with ZERO fade pretty damn good stock brakes, especially for a sub-$15k car (in my case) *


I agree. I personally can't stand ABS. I feel like you have less control because even though you can steer you aren't stopping, . Besides, you've never heard anyone say that ABS brakes are _better_ just that they allow you to turn while braking. I love my spec's brakes. Later,
Fletch


----------



## Greymulkin (Jun 27, 2003)

Yo CornNut where is this Forum Racing website. 

I want to get the same rotors as u!!!!!!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Nissan designed the new SE-R like that Because they wanted ALL the Nissans to look alike and have a family resemblence...STUPID DESICION...I think Nissan killed their auto sales for 04....hopefully people will see past Nissan stupididty and buy the car and then QUICKLY put on an aftermarket body kit----it just saddens me that a company would kill such a great design..........(Nissan calls the Grill "the Nissan TOOTH", whats up with that? I don't want a bucked-tooth car!)


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

well, i actually bought them through ebay from forum racing... but, I went down there and checked out their factory and hung out a bit when I went to get them... I also had them zinc/silver plate my rotors... here is a link to one of their auctions... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33564&item=2423265971 I know a lot of people are afraid of ebay but everything I ever did to my car is from ebay  these ppl r legit too, btw, i bet I can get them for less than 180......


----------

